# Green Tree Python breeders NSW?



## GreenTreePython (May 30, 2016)

Dose anyone know of any breeders that breed and sell colour variations of gtp's in NSW, such as leamons or blues?


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 30, 2016)

There are some yellows around. Blue mostly comes with age and there are no guarantees you'll get one if you buy juvies.

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (May 30, 2016)

I guess you're referring to blue hormonal females Jamie, not all turn blue after reproduction. There is one or two blue males in collections but they will never hot the market, also, as far as I know, they-re not proven. If there were any non-hormonal blue GTPs for sale, they would cost big $$$. The same goes for the yellow morphs.

cheers
Michael




pythoninfinite said:


> Blue mostly comes with age and there are no guarantees you'll get one if you buy juvies.
> 
> Jamie


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 30, 2016)

On the money Michael! I had a girl (unknown heritage) that was a beautiful leaf-green at colour change, but went to blue over three clutches, and eventually stayed that way, but as you know, most green females go bluish when gravid, and usually retain a slightly more aqua tone after breeding. Don't have enough connections to know where the blue boys are hidden !

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (May 30, 2016)

They are not hidden, I know where they are but the owners want to breed them first, then they have to wait for the OCC completion to see if those alleles for blue were passed on. A long-term project and no guarantee that it will work out as planned, so I wouldn't hold my breath for seeing a genuine glue offspring for sale.


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 30, 2016)

No, I just meant hidden from me because I'm not especially well networked these days! Trying to change that as we speak though! 

Jamie


----------



## GreenTreePython (May 30, 2016)

Sorry i ment just gtp breeders or people that may sell gtps that have a different colour. Had one a few years back but just did not have the time for animals, i have started this year building my collection up again and want another green tree. Any help with sellers would be a great help. BTW i am not new to this forum just had to make a new account becuase my old one a year or 2 back was taken down because of me using an image of google for my avartar.
Woops and i had that image for my avartar for many years and suddenly my account was dead.??????


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 31, 2016)

GreenTreePython said:


> Dose anyone know of any breeders that breed and sell colour variations of gtp's in NSW, such as leamons or blues?



Try Dumbtree. Im sure you'll pick up a biological cross breed experiment there. Might even find a rainbow serpent! I heard thats the latest rage overseas!


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 31, 2016)

Woma cross gtp are the rage these days


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 31, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Try Dumbtree. Im sure you'll pick up a biological cross breed experiment there. Might even find a rainbow serpent! I heard thats the latest rage overseas!



I think that's a bit unfair on the OP, it was a legit query for info on GTPs, not cross-breeds...

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 31, 2016)

GreenTreePython said:


> Dose anyone know of any breeders that breed and sell colour variations of gtp's in NSW, such as leamons or blues?



No unfortunately I dont. However if you search Gumtree you may find someone who does. As for a blue GTP, I would heed to what everyone else has said on here about them being rare, unless you are talking about a Sorong variety which has the blue dorsal pattern? Quite often though you will find that some breeders like to cross unknown varieties with 'native' types which I personally dont think is a good idea however that is my opinion (each to their own). So good luck with your search and be sure to let us know how you go. (Im sure Jamie would like to know too). Go Maroons!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 31, 2016)

I saw a native GTP for sale on here that had blue on it, otherwise check RDU


----------



## GreenTreePython (May 31, 2016)

Like i already have written, i was supposed to say is their any recommended gtp breeders in general or any one selling different looking Green Trees.
I did not ask for negative input.


----------



## GBWhite (May 31, 2016)

GreenTreePython said:


> Like i already have written, i was supposed to say is their any recommended gtp breeders in general or any one selling different looking Green Trees.
> I did not ask for negative input.



I think you'll find people very reluctant to post any names without knowing who you are and without the permission of the breeders.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## GreenTreePython (May 31, 2016)

GBWhite said:


> I think you'll find people very reluctant to post any names without knowing who you are and without the permission of the breeders.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> George.



Sure, your right.
But at least someone can send me in the right direction.


----------

